# First Snow for Northern New Jersey!!!



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

They said that it would only be less then an inch at most. But they were dead wrong, we ended up getting TWO AND A HALF INCHES!!!:bluebounc The bad thing about this was most ground surfaces were too hot so there was no accumulation on the ground, but on the grass and my tuck well thats were the real accumulation was. The angle was weird but the ruler does say 2.5 inches haha. enjoy


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont think that should count for your yearly total xysport 
hey could ya send some down south


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well thats what I would call " a tease". Dosn't look like that was very plowable. But its a start.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

You're lucky man- all we got here was rain! Hope we get snow soon- perferably after I finnish my leaf cleanups!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

mostly rain in pa however weather is calling for rain changing too snow thursday. nice tho


----------



## aulen (Sep 18, 2007)

6" in NS on the 10th tymusic

EDIT: Just saw the NS post: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50792


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

iceyman;429668 said:


> i dont think that should count for your yearly total xysport
> hey could ya send some down south


Thats what I was thinking to but hey it accumulated so I guess it counts. None at all on the black top but some people said it was getting slushy around midnight. The higher elevations in town got a little more and that is were it got a little slushy. It snowed from 5pm Friday to about 9am Saturday. Yes It was a tease but it was nice to see the white stuff return!!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That's just a tease! I'm not wantng any snow till all the clean-ups and such are done! Then it can snow as much as it wants!


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

nice i cannt wait untill we get some snow


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks more like 2 3/8".......


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

haha, we had all rain in central dirty jerrz.. what ever happened to noreasters? We rarely get them anymore.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yah we got the same here, about 1" stuck to the road. It was a mjor pita to me though because now all my cleanups are burried under snow & sopping wet. :angry:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

ppandr;433645 said:


> Looks more like 2 3/8".......


Yea I know sorry im tilting it. Thats on the roof of my truck so I was streaching haha


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wowow hahaha


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn way to bring back an old thread-from 4 years ago!


----------

